# Gala's Final OFA Results



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I just got the cetificates in today.....

Elbows - Normal

Hips - EXCELLENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















I knew it!!! I just had a feeling they would come back as excellent.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Bravo!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!









Lee


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations.. that's great.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

awesome!!! my first excellent!!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Now that's a Bragg!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on the great results.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to you and to Angela!!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!! That's Fantastic


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

AWESOME!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

That's Great News!!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Great news!! Congrats!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you everyone! I'm very happy.


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats!!! That's GREAT!!!
















Kris


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow that is great!!!!!!!!!! We all knew Gala was perfect in every way!


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

wonderful news, Carolina!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

awesome news!!! happy for you guys


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Congrats, Angela!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

that's great!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, ... it is said these results can be influenced by environment ... so it's official ..... iceblocks are good for dogs!!!

Great news I'm very happy for you and Gala.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

How did I miss this??? Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

congrats!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you everyone!


----------

